# Hawaii Reviews for November 2008



## billhall (Nov 5, 2008)

Hawaii reviews for November 2008


----------



## billhall (Nov 5, 2008)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 10/03/08*

*New Review*


Marriott Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 10, 2008)

*Maui Schooner, Maui, 11/01/08*

*New Review*


Maui Schooner 
Reviewer:   Marcelyn & Rob Rawls LePique​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 10, 2008)

*HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites), Big Island, 10/25/08*

*New Review*


HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites) 
Reviewer:   Neil & Elisa Rosenberg​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Nov 15, 2008)

*Pono Kai, Kauai, 10/21/2008*

*New Review*


Pono Kai 
Reviewer:  Meg Rice​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 15, 2008)

*Kaanapali Beach Club, Maui, 10/22/08*

*New Review*


Kaanapali Beach Club 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 16, 2008)

*Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island*

*New Review*


Kona Hawaiian Village (Wyndham) 
Reviewer:   Trudy Stellar​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 18, 2008)

*Point at Poipu, Kauai, 10/24/2008*

*New Review*


Point at Poipu 
Reviewer: Sterling Hartman​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 19, 2008)

*Point at Poipu, Kauai, 10/25/2008*

*New Review*


Point at Poipu 
Reviewer: Michael Salmon​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 22, 2008)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 10/24/08*

*New Review*


Marriott Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Richard and Courtney Krakauer​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 29, 2008)

*Kahana Falls,Maui, 11/28/08*

*New Review*


Kahana Falls 
Reviewer:   Zach Kaplan​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 30, 2008)

*Lawai Beach Resort, Kauai, 11/08/08*

*New Review*


Lawai Beach Resort 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

